# Okemo 1/30 Friday and Magic 1/31   -



## billski (Jan 16, 2015)

I'll be at Okemo on Friday 1/30 and at Magic on Saturday 1/31.   If you want to ski a few runs, let me know.   I have a couple of dirt cheap vouchers for Magic I'm happy to share if you show on Saturday. (first come first served).


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2015)

I'd say save those vouchers for later in the season... unless you're expecting a lot of snow first.


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2015)

Meeting folks who are coming regardless.


----------

